

Techcrunch Adds In-house URL shortener - holdenpage1
http://techgeist.net/2009/05/techcrunch-adds-in-housetrusted-shortener/

======
chris24
I still don't understand why they can't just use a popular URL shortener like
TinyURL, is.gd, or bit.ly that is unlikely to disappear overnight? It's not
even like they're using their main domain name as their shortener to
(possibly) increase their Google juice.

